# Widescreen Television



## remboi (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,

Im looking to buy a widescreen TV. But I dont really know what to look for, i know sony is good but they are expensive.

I want to spend 200-450 pound (maybe more) for a 37 or bigger, 40 or 42 would be best. 

Does anyone know any good models or brands to go with?


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Panasonic, Samsung.
As you are in the UK, buy from John Lewis as they give free 5year guarantee 
Here is a nice Samsung 32" for £350
Sony Bravia 32" £430

I doubt you'll get 37" or higher for the money you want to spend, certainly not for the better brand stuff that's for sure.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, how about plasma tv... check out the following. Hope it will help you.
http://www.jr.com/coby/pe/CBY_TFTV1022/


----------



## remboi (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah i live in the UK. They do look nice.

Is LCD or plasma better, cause i read somewhere that plasma is better


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Plasma is brighter in high ambient lighting, at least for me, we have one of each. However, the one big downside of plasma is considerably higher energy usage. My 50" Samsung plasma uses over 400 watts, and the 42" LCD uses 125 watts.


----------

